# Behringer Analog Synth



## synthpunk (Jul 8, 2016)

It's real, sounds fat from this teaser, will it break in year is the real question I will have.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks for the share aesthete, there's certainly no shortage of interesting synth announcements over the last year.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 8, 2016)

Ulli B. is the guy with the resources to pull this off.
All I can say is I want a rack.
No desktop stuff.
Not enough information to have opinion yet, but have lots of faith in the company.
With such a great facility in China, where they have other developers from other companies with them, I think it's time to bring back the beasts again.
Really liked the comment from one guy in the video.
"It sounds Modular"....makes absolutely no sense, but reveals a trend.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm not as faithful when it comes to Behringer product, but some of there more recent gear has been more robust ie. X-touch.

I think Richard Devine knows modular and sound design pretty well, he probably meant to say its fat sounding like modular. Perhaps this one will have patch points though ?



chimuelo said:


> Ulli B. is the guy with the resources to pull this off.
> All I can say is I want a rack.
> No desktop stuff.
> Not enough information to have opinion yet, but have lots of faith in the company.
> ...


----------



## doctornine (Jul 8, 2016)

Depending on 1) how much plastic it's made from & 2) sensible, Behringer type price point. I'd certainly be interested


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 15, 2016)

new video


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 16, 2016)

Interested to see how much this ends up retailing for, sounds great and I'll certainly check out more demos when released.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 19, 2016)

Teaser #3 Its Polyphonic.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 19, 2016)

Mmm. It certainly sounds rather organic. The sound at 17 seconds reminds me a lot of a sound Martin Gore used on his last last album , me likey.. Me likey a lot


----------



## AllanH (Jul 24, 2016)

12 voice apparently:


----------



## Jan16 (Jul 24, 2016)

Beautiful sound, and a very impressive debut (no less than twelve voices!), love to hear more about the other features.


----------



## pdub (Jul 24, 2016)

Whoa 12 voices! I haven't really like many modern analog synths too much but maybe this one has the mojo. I was just pretty underwhelmed by my OB-6 purchase and sold it.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 24, 2016)

12 voices = I think the price just jumped up 

But sounding lovely.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jul 24, 2016)

I don't know, I think Behringer is in a position to manufacture it much more cheaply as opposed to a relatively smaller company like DSI... also off-shore vs. made in the U.S., etc. So I still have my hopes up and perhaps we will be pleasantly surprised. I certainly do not expect it to be priced nearly as much as e.g. the OB-6... while at the same time having double the polyphony. I was and am excited by the OB-6, but it's looking more and more like this is going to turn out to be a nice alternative. The one thing thing that is a turn off right from the start is that it uses DCOs rather than VCOs, but the little bits in the videos so far do sound really lovely.


----------



## AllanH (Jul 28, 2016)

Looks like the holy grail in synths - wooden endcaps!


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 28, 2016)

Powered by Klark Teknik, interesting

Panel layout reminds me of my old Polaris.



AllanH said:


> Looks like the holy grail in synths - wooden endcaps!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 28, 2016)

So DeepMind 12 it is, interesting name. It appears as each teaser passes it's becoming more like a DeepPocket 12, hopefully not too high in cost and a NeverMind 12  This could be my new precious, the One Polysynth to rule them all.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 28, 2016)

Yah Matt, anything below 2K now will be a surprise to me compare to say the P12. That's fine as long as the build quality and QC is there. 



SymphonicSamples said:


> So DeepMind 12 it is, interesting name. It appears as each teaser passes it's becoming more like a DeepPocket 12, hopefully not too high in cost and a NeverMind 12  This could be my new precious, the One Polysynth to rule them all.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 28, 2016)

in teir facebook page they are hinting at around $500... or another synth like arp odiseey for that price.


----------



## Greg (Jul 28, 2016)

Design looks kinda 90s but it's sounding quite cool. Hopefully they keep it under $1k


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 28, 2016)

Huge If true.



gsilbers said:


> in teir facebook page they are hinting at around $500... or another synth like arp odiseey for that price.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 28, 2016)

Whoa Nellie!, 500e mention here.
https://ask.audio/articles/behringer-deepmind12-synth-revealed-its-alive


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 28, 2016)

aesthete said:


> Whoa Nellie!, 500e mention here.


Please dear Nellie, tell me it's true !! Of course by the time it gets to Aus it's going to be 3 times the price


----------



## AllanH (Jul 28, 2016)

~ $500 would be incredible, and I'll figure out a good reason to get one

Edit: I'll figure out a reason to get one.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 28, 2016)

This is a very good analog synth, and it's only $20:

http://www.korg.com/us/products/software/ims_20_for_ipad/


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 29, 2016)

DeepMind 12 First look


----------



## lux (Jul 29, 2016)

unless they found a way to produce components at almost zero cost I guess the price of this one will be a above usual Behringer price range. Twelve voices are a lot.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 29, 2016)

aesthete said:


> DeepMind 12 First look




hey.. the place where ideas are stolen and get manufactured in china at a fraction the cost so we all can get cheap stuff and crappy jobs. gotta love globalization. 
anyways, hope there is a non-keyboard version in the future.


----------



## Dudley (Jul 29, 2016)

aesthete said:


> DeepMind 12 First look




Anyone else notice the AudioJungle watermark in the ident...?


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 1, 2016)

Uli has posted a rack/module version design
https://ask.audio/articles/gorgeous-desktop-rack-mount-designs-for-behringer-deepmind12-synth


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 1, 2016)

If your in L.A. btw and would like the hear the DM-12. PM Uli Behringer through Slutz and you can go play it and meet there team at there LA studio.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Aug 2, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> If you in L.A. btw and would like the hear the DM-12. PM Uli Behringer through Slutz and you can go play it and meet there team at there LA studio.


How amazing is that, I wish the entire team the best of luck with this synth, not that I think they need it, the DM-12 is an impressive piece of gear that speaks for itself !! By the time it's released and ships down to Australia many, many, (did I say many ?) months after every other part of the planet gets it , I look forward to trying one out


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 2, 2016)

hopefully it wont start making white noise after a few months like my other behringer gear.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 9, 2016)

999,99$ - nice!


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 9, 2016)

Saxer said:


> 999,99$ - nice!



cool.
I wonder if that price will come down. msrp vs real price.
ill wait for user videos before I jump in but im into the rack version.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 9, 2016)

oh, another video on the dco


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Aug 9, 2016)

Alrighty then !! Straight from Uli Behringer himself. Done, now all I want to know is an eta for when it hits the stores.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 9, 2016)

Hopefully they do better on ETA than the X Touch. 

Nice Black Hole emulation in that last video as well.



SymphonicSamples said:


> Alrighty then !! Straight from Uli Behringer himself. Done, now all I want to know is an eta for when it hits the stores.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 9, 2016)

Here is a tour of the new China factory where the synth will be made btw. I do not see any suicide nets, so that is a good sign.
http://www.avnetwork.com/blogs/2796/view

Matt, Uli said ETA end of the year for first units here.
https://www.gearslutz.com/board/12064720-post4964.html


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 9, 2016)

amazing how china is kicking our asses. any semi big city in china is way more develop than LA!
an average joe is manufacturing high end digital/analogy hybrid synth. once one of those guys figures out the design, will make their own version with a few modification and profits will not go back to Germany. just like all other tech equipment... swiftly becoming more powerfull, with more money and more restriction to western imports.
we have been... most still are.... thinking that china is somehow a backwards poor country.

here btw- is moog synth factory images
https://www.google.com/search?q=moo...2rTOAhVP22MKHaiwALIQ_AUICigD&biw=1637&bih=757
for comparison with the Chinese counterpart
http://www.avnetwork.com/blogs/2796/view

astonishing.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 10, 2016)

Sonic State First look


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 10, 2016)

I wish I had not just bought a JU-06 :(


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Aug 11, 2016)

God dame you Synthpunk, I was running late today because I foolishly started to watch the Sonicstate video. Yeah just a few minutes and I'll watch the rest later, couldn't do it, I had to finish, there's no start without finish


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 11, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> amazing how china is kicking our asses. any semi big city in china is way more develop than LA!
> an average joe is manufacturing high end digital/analogy hybrid synth. once one of those guys figures out the design, will make their own version with a few modification and profits will not go back to Germany. just like all other tech equipment... swiftly becoming more powerfull, with more money and more restriction to western imports.
> we have been... most still are.... thinking that china is somehow a backwards poor country.
> 
> ...



I use a high end Stage Monitor called the Spacestation Version 3 or SSv3.
CPS Patents allow this stereo 3 way, single cabinet to basically become an enclosure that fills a room with pristine 3 way stereo.
The designer uses quality Emmience Speakers, the 8 inch is an amazing blaster, and sends the parts to China to be assembled, then shipped back to the USA.

If he were to build this in California where he is, the costs would be several thousand instead of 700.

Regulation is designed to discourage business, and if you are dumb enough to pay the protection money, you wont be able to sell anywhere other than the USA where your competitor will fly his product by drone to its destination, and you might get a Postal Worker who possibly will deliver it to the right address....

Good Luck


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 11, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> I use a high end Stage Monitor called the Spacestation Version 3 or SSv3.
> CPS Patents allow this stereo 3 way, single cabinet to basically become an enclosure that fills a room with pristine 3 way stereo.
> The designer uses quality Emmience Speakers, the 8 inch is an amazing blaster, and sends the parts to China to be assembled, then shipped back to the USA.
> 
> ...




so then it would cost a thousand more to build. a thousand more being spent on a person in the US who in turn will buy parts and labor from the US and from those that get paid from the labor and those who profit from the product will in turn be able to go out and spend more in entertainement and see your band or your friends band which will in turn give them money to buy more expensive products like a 1700 monitor. or a lower cost design for entry. so keeping the money circulating within the US.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## synthpunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Arpeggiator / Sequencer Demo


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Aug 17, 2016)

We're certainly getting closer to the finish line. The Sound on Sound preview was a filler, I'm looking forward to the first extended demo where someone digs into the synths true individual potential or a demo done by someone who can actually play keys


----------



## Simon Ravn (Aug 17, 2016)

Sounds very intriguing! Only fear I have is that it carries the Behringer name, which in my mind is not exactly a quality brand. Has this changed during the last 10 years where I have not bought a single Behringer product?


----------



## Greg (Aug 17, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> Sounds very intriguing! Only fear I have is that it carries the Behringer name, which in my mind is not exactly a quality brand. Has this changed during the last 10 years where I have not bought a single Behringer product?



I'm with you there. I can't get excited about it before trying one in person. Almost made that mistake with the minilogue.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 17, 2016)

Back in this thread there is some info about the new pro assembly line at there China factory (where they make X-32, Midas, XTouch and others), saying that I want to see reports on quality as well when they are available.

I also want to stop hearing there Black Hole effect on every patch. 



Simon Ravn said:


> Sounds very intriguing! Only fear I have is that it carries the Behringer name, which in my mind is not exactly a quality brand. Has this changed during the last 10 years where I have not bought a single Behringer product?


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 17, 2016)

Sonic State Deepmind-12 Q&A, opening with build quality and reliability


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 19, 2016)

Effects Demo


----------



## Studio E (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks for the update. I have high hopes for this synth but I keep it in reserve till I hear more. That said, I have two hardware VA's, and I'm ready to go full analogue, whether it be this or something else. So many amazing toys out there these days, but I've really been enjoying playing with front panels again lately. At the end of the day, I don't know if I could pick out an actual Moog synth Bass vs an emulation in Diva or Zebra, but I just want to KNOW that I did it with an analogue synth.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 22, 2016)

Good review over at Muffwiggler:
https://www.muffwiggler.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2317330#2317330


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 22, 2016)

Live Performance


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 24, 2016)

If you get Deep you'll need deep.
Pay no attention to the incredible CPS Stereo Stage Monitor, it is an awesomeness all to itself.
But the B1200 Sub for 300 bucks is an amazingly beefy Sub.

I use IEMs but the 32" stack and stand are for non IEM band mates.

This rig stands up to JCM 800s and SVT Bass stacks, no problem.

Samples are precise but my analog synths sound huge with this 950 USD Stack.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 26, 2016)

Connections. The Ipad app looks great!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Aug 26, 2016)

I found this one interesting.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 11, 2016)

Preview From Knobcon


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 5, 2016)

DeepMind 12 Augmented Virtual Reality Interface. Shroooms!


----------



## TGV (Oct 5, 2016)

The people in the video seem underwhelmed. Perhaps they're trying to look cool, but after seeing that I think: holy cow, it's not only truly innovative, it's serious dedication to a product. That is a pretty big investment in development that is unlikely to pay off (high prices of the extra gear you need, and even if cheap only a minority of the users will use it).


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm guessing they had the technology R&D'ed already (from one of there acquired companies?) and have implemented it for the DM-12.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 14, 2016)

Deepmind 12 patches from Ben Crossland


----------



## dgburns (Oct 14, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> DeepMind 12 Augmented Virtual Reality Interface. Shroooms!




I want this kind of VR for my DAW. This just blew past every type of ipad, touchscreen, whatever. 

Yup, I can see it now.


----------



## TGV (Oct 15, 2016)

It has no right to sound that digital! Thick basses, distorted leads, cheesy brass, sure. But the 'soundtrack' patch (1'32"), the organ (1'56") and that 'glass' thingy (2'50") sounded way too complex for an analog synth. Even the EPs sound clear. It's pretty impressive how much he gets out of it.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 16, 2016)

TGV, I think it is the effects that allow it into the hybrid territory. Purists are already clamoring for less effects on sounds, but for composers the versatility is most welcome.

Rumor is 30,000 + !!!!!! units have been pre-ordered which is quite astounding. But also may mean we might be waiting a while for one and the rack version.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 20, 2016)

In case you guys haven't seen this yet...






(Seems like a pretty good deal for $999.)


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 21, 2016)

Wes Antczak said:


> In case you guys haven't seen this yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes, if they don't break within the year then yes.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 21, 2016)

It is being built on the same line as the high end Midas gear as is the X touch.



gsilbers said:


> yes, if they don't break within the year then yes.


----------



## Studio E (Oct 21, 2016)

I still don't own a "real" anlalog synth. I've owned a lot of VA's, both hardware and software and I've owned a few with real filters, like the Korg DW-6000 and Roland Juno-106. I currently have a Sledge 2.0 ordered and am waiting. This seems like it would be a nice addition to the synth rig. Lots of sound possibilities here. I still like programming on a real piece of hardware, even if there is a little menu diving. I think it makes you focus more on what you are doing in that moment. It just seems like a more singular task to me. I'm kind of trying to work my way back to having enough hardware to start producing more and more tracks that way. I have a bunch of great pre-amps that can really juice-up the recorded sounds. Seems like fun to me


----------



## Astronaut FX (Oct 21, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> yes, if they don't break within the year then yes.





synthpunk said:


> It is being built on the same line as the high end Midas gear as is the X touch.



Don't contradict that line of thinking synthpunk! I'm counting on people taking that attitude. It'll help shorten the wait for the rest of us!


----------



## Vin (Oct 21, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Deepmind 12 patches from Ben Crossland




Put some money aside for a MS-20, but this thing is starting to impress me more and more, argh.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 21, 2016)

I never been a MS-20 fan Vin, maybe it's the filter ? But I do like the PS3100 series if anyone could possibly model that I would be in!



Vin said:


> Put some money aside for a MS-20, but this thing is starting to impress me more and more, argh.


----------



## Vin (Oct 22, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> I never been a MS-20 fan Vin, maybe it's the filter ? But I do like the PS3100 series if anyone could possibly model that I would be in!



Oh, neither have I, but then I read an interview with Jon Hopkins in which he said he was using it all over his great album _Immunity_, which sparkled my interest. It always seemed kinda non-intuitive judging from youtube videos, especially those filter envelopes. But then I spent an hour demoing it at the local music store and, damn, it's capable of some serious noise!  It's very easy to go quick from simple, bread and butter sounds to more complex, modular-style noises.

But will decide after I demo a DeepMind 12, it sounds it could be quite great. I don't have a problem with Behringer name, used their DI boxes and mixers for years and haven't had a single problem.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 1, 2017)

Looks like first shipments of the deepmind are out in Europe and already sold out. Also looks as if they've announced plans for an analog drum machine.

https://ask.audio/articles/behringer-deepmind-12-analog-poly-synth-now-available-sold-out-already

and here are pictures of the deepmind rack module prototypes


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm waiting for mine.
Nothing is more useful than a digitally controlled Analog synth in a Rack.
Augmented Reality software digs deeper than the hardware surface.
This shows how crucial and exciting the editor will be.

I figure with 12 pedals/wheels and 32 active zones, I will get my mojo working with D12r.
The sound quality is impressive.
The FX might be cool but I am totally into automation of TC Fireworx and could never convey to guys here how awesome it is to attach FX Parameters to synth parameters.
On soft synths that dog won't hunt.
But I did watch the Reverb wet/dry mix modulate.
Not as impressive as decay/time modulation but the FX are not handcuffed by M$ or App£€ OS Gunk. They're DSP so we'll see.

Controlling your FX in real time while you play is the juice.

I was a kid when Pops took us to the fights in Atlantic City, but afterwards watched Brian Auger on the boardwalk playing a Hammond B3 with a Tape Echo.

I've never recovered.
But the D12r is possibly a game changer.
Hope guys get to experience what I have struggled to perfect for years.

And thanks Ulli for mains powered hardware instead of some crappy thin wired Weasley looking WalWart.


----------



## tigersun (Jan 2, 2017)

I've talked myself down from buying a DSI Prophet module more times than I can count. 

Might have to grab this since it will be cheaper... and I like fader controls a lot. But I'm seeing the module might not be too much less than the keyboard version. Oh well, no room for a keyboard over here.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 2, 2017)

I have been playing with VR and Leap Motion using much cheaper glasses than Microsofts 3k goggles used in Augmented Reality demo.
I really hope AR Developers use other methods like Leap Motion and surely different goggles come online in the near future.
This would be a killer live visual trick with a 60" inch HD Monitor or just a projection space hologram.

Ulli B. has to be proud of this endeavor.


----------



## AllanH (Jan 2, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> I'm waiting for mine.
> Nothing is more useful than a digitally controlled Analog synth in a Rack.
> ....



I'm looking forward to your opinion. I agree that digital control with analog signal path is the best of both worlds. Seems like a worthy successor to the Juno/Jupiter class synths.


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2017)

tigersun said:


> I've talked myself down from buying a DSI Prophet module more times than I can count.



I think thats a big mistake, the Prophet 6 has something really special about it.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 4, 2017)

im trying to decide if i should get the keyboard or the rack. 
i could replace my midi controller (not the fancy kind) so i would have dual purpose keybord infront of me!
the size is very nice. 

also, even though i have the slim patty, i would like to get a more raw analog synth. more aggressive (?) 
the deepmind seems to be model after the roland which is smooth and nice and the demos sound great but i guess im also looking to that raw aggressive sound of the moog sub37... but not only its too big for a controller, its paraphonic and not too many notes (2). 
i might also just get the roland jp8080 for my EDM stuff. i wonder how the supersaw compares to the deepmind. 
more videos are surfacing from folks who bought it. ill keep on checking them out and keep my mind wondering. too many great choices!


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 4, 2017)

Going to be hard to get more raw in hardware than the Moog for that money in my opinion unless you went with a Mother-32 & started a modular system perhaps?

Other options Used Waldorf Pulse mk1 also the MFB Dominion 1.

On the plugin front, the new U-he Pro-1 can be crazy raw.

Not a fan of the jp, Imo it's rather limited and you can get that EDM sound from a very competant plugins like Hive or Sylenth for a lot less.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 4, 2017)

i was looking into the new korg minologue stuff. sounds cool as well. 

there is like a whole thing with the jp8080 for edm thing. its like getting a real neve vs clone  
but yes, now i see the avenger doing those pretty well. 

maybe i can build a wall rack of synth with the jp8080, deepmind rack and those cheap korg ms2000r. 
ir those new roland small synth clones. ive seen dyi racks for those. 909, 303, jp, jv, etc, 
it would be like the cheap version of deadmau5 studio and i can keep fiddeling with knobs for hours until i whip up zebra2 and actually work


----------



## Studio E (Jan 4, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> im trying to decide if i should get the keyboard or the rack.
> i could replace my midi controller (not the fancy kind) so i would have dual purpose keybord infront of me!
> the size is very nice.
> 
> ...



Have you looked at the hardware from Arturia? I don't own any, but I tend to think "raw" when I hear their demos. The Matrixbrute looks awesome.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 4, 2017)

Studio E said:


> Have you looked at the hardware from Arturia? I don't own any, but I tend to think "raw" when I hear their demos. The Matrixbrute looks awesome.



yes, it looks amazing. a little too big for me. also, my wife is from asheville so i kind of HAVE to get more moog stuff


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 4, 2017)

Did they ever do any new demo videos on the Maxi Brute ? when it first was announced they had some horrible cheesy band and video up using it.

Oh yes I have a black monologue on order but I just heard The delivery date is delayed.

So you're saying there is no room for a Yamaha GX - 1 if you ever find one?


----------



## tigersun (Jan 4, 2017)

I really liked my little Roland JU-06 when I had it. I needed some money and half the time I would just go to a softsynth over it so it's gone now. I always wanted the Jupiter version but I can't imagine getting on well with those little faders. Had a Minibrute for a couple years, that one is fun too, and "raw" would be a good word for it. 



Greg said:


> I think thats a big mistake, the Prophet 6 has something really special about it.



That's not what my bank account wants to hear.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 4, 2017)

Rumor has it there may be a Moog poly in design stages but scary to think about what the price of it might be.

Prophet 6 & OB- 6 really did not do anything for me personally but I did enjoy playing the Prophet 12.

Yeah that Steiner Parker filter in the mini brute is quite nasty in a good way almost like an old EDP wasp.


----------



## stonzthro (Jan 4, 2017)

The rack indeed looks tempting, and I've sort of sworn off getting just rack versions since having keys is so helpful with analog synth programming.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 4, 2017)

stonzthro said:


> The rack indeed looks tempting, and I've sort of sworn off getting just rack versions since having keys is so helpful with analog synth programming.



DM12 will have an excellent MIDI Editor since the Augmented Reality software reveals more under the hood controls that actual surface doesn't access.
I'll program and play with whatever version is available from my Sweetwater purchase made a while back.
Then give the synth to Chimuelo Jr. and Rack that puppy up.

Had some years now on the Physis K4 and using custom MIDI Devices from Scope DSP SDK, plus the Bome Box.
It's WiFi and MIDI Translator Pro with DM12 WiFi open up a whole new dimension.
You basically write MIDI Scripts, store them to hardware, then assign MIDI Continuos CCs and add motion to every aspect.

Hey you going to CES?
I'm scouting the AMD Booth atm.
Nothing shaking till tomorrow afternoon.
Ryzen and Kaby Lake.....coolness.
The Vega GPU is kicking 60fps on games the GTX 1080 gets 40fps.

Behringer and AMD will bring some serious competition to synths and CPUs this year.


----------



## AllanH (Jan 4, 2017)

It'll be fun to see if there is anything else along the lines of the DM12 at the upcoming NAMM 17 (in just a few weeks). Or anything else new in synth land.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 4, 2017)

Euro Modules continue to be more popular each year.
But I always get frustrated because an 8000 dollar Rack gets demoed and everyone ewes and ahhs over the arpeggiator or cricket noises.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 5, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Rumor has it there may be a Moog poly in design stages but scary to think about what the price of it might be.
> 
> Pp.



ooohh... interesting. imight wait for namm announcements. see if they say anything. 

something like the sub37 but poly would great.


----------



## synthnut1 (Jan 5, 2017)

It's AMAZING when you realize how far digital and software synths have come in the last couple of years !!....AMAZING I tell ya !!....Jim


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 12, 2017)

Just got a shipping notification my DeepMind 12 was shipped.....

That was a shrewd move IMHO.
It's obviously a great sounding synth, if it sucks you'll see it listed below with a discount.
But Zen Master says we'll see.

But interesting timing and a sign of confidence that thousands of guys will be bragging on forums while others will be trying get people excited about their synths at NAMM.

I think UB is brilliant in more ways than one...


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 12, 2017)

yeah, let us know.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Jan 12, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Just got a shipping notification my DeepMind 12 was shipped.....
> 
> That was a shrewd move IMHO.
> It's obviously a great sounding synth, if it sucks you'll see it listed below with a discount.
> ...




Yup, same here. Shipped today, delivery scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 12, 2017)

Wow Sweetwater said I chose overnight shipping?
Wasn't charged for it, so cheers to them for the usual sterling service.
Just checked the tracking info.

Brotha Man Tone did you use Sweetwater?


----------



## Astronaut FX (Jan 13, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Wow Sweetwater said I chose overnight shipping?
> Wasn't charged for it, so cheers to them for the usual sterling service.
> Just checked the tracking info.
> 
> Brotha Man Tone did you use Sweetwater?



Yes, I used Sweetwater. I almost always get free next day delivery. But I'm only physically one state (less than 200 miles) away from them. My tracking shows out for delivery for today. Just in time for a three day weekend.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 15, 2017)

I finally finished demo ing the mostly useless 1024 presets.
This synth is bad ass. 158 presets are being re arranged for reverse engineering which is quite visible in the WiFi Editor.

I remember my first PCM-70 so I bathed everything in Reverb since it cost me 1900 dollars and I had to hear it until I snapped out of my hypnotic trance.
The FX are really decent so I understand why programmers were showing off Caverns and Grand Canyons.

I will keep this for another month and sell it below for less as soon as I get confirmation that Rack mounted DeepMind 12 is a reality.
The 4 octaves is just not happening for me.
I feel claustrophobic.

WiFi allows iPad to manage presets, and FX while the faders and knobs can still be used is really nice.
The 2 Analog Oscillators are big fat bastards with a great sounding 2 pole Filter and a brilliant HPF with a 12db boost.

This is sonically impressive and the cost is even more impressive.
Anyone wanting to have this pm me for a buy it now sale at eBay but only after I nail and store the presets I want for when the Rackmount version when it becomes reality.
I will want 850 plus shipping.
Don't haggle me on price like guys in the Commercial sample thread above, or I'll just send it to my son.

Great synth...


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for posting your impression! Inching towards giving this synth some serious thought, though I will wait until more user feedback starts coming in. Seems like so far so good! I would really be interested in a follow-up impression maybe half a year from now after you've had a chance to live with it for a while to see how the build quality is holding up. I would maybe make you an offer, but I'm also holding out for the Rackmount.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for the update Jimmy have you any opinion on the noise level of the fan?


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 15, 2017)

The Noise fader seems to allow it to be audible or silent...
Ankyu

Just kidding.
I was unaware it even had a fan but decided to check it out and I couldn't believe I've played this synth non stop for 2 days and never knew this.
You have to put it in a quiet area then put your ear near it just to verify its workin, but it won't ruin a recording session.


----------



## synthnut1 (Jan 15, 2017)

.....thanks for the update .....Just about any piece of gear that comes with effects these days goes overboard with effects on the presets , to show what it can do .....I try to imagine , or listen to reviews like yours , to try and hear the actual sound of the unit's in question .... If the basic architecture is there , I'm sure you'll come up with some great sounding presets of your own ....Thanks again 

BTW ..I'm waiting for the rackmount myself ...


----------



## Astronaut FX (Jan 15, 2017)

A few observations on the overall construction...

IMO, the keybed is as good/bad as any other synth I've had my hands on. I basically have two other synth style keybeds here at the moment for comparison, an Arturia KeyLab49 and a Korg Triton Extreme. 

The three are fairly close. All are equally "loud" from a mechanical action standpoint. The DM12 does have a very subtle "metallic echo" associated with the keys, but it it's not what I'd consider distracting or obnoxious. The DM12 is a bit stiffer than the KeyLab49, but that could be because of their difference in age. The Korg has a bit of a quicker "bounce back" upon releasing the key compared to the DM12. 

Overall, I feel like the DM12 keys are perfectly fine. I've seen some complain about the metallic echo, but I only hear it with the volume all the way down. 

The overall build, at least externally, is impressive. It's all metal casing, with only the keys and slider caps being plastic. I can't tell if the end cheeks are actually wood or not. I'm pretty sure they aren't wood. I turned it upside down and tried to push my thumbnail in to see if it would make an indent as you would expect wood to do, but no indent. Someone at another forum swears it's wood. Not a big deal either way for me. 

The two knobs are excellent. The wheels are large with no sideways slop. They don't have any rubberized coating, which I prefer, but the size helps make them easier to use. The sliders have a tiny bit of sideways slop to them, but the travel is pretty smooth, and surprisingly consistent from one to the other. They are as good or better than what I would expect from a synth at this price point. 

I really like the overall compactness and layout of the controls. One picky complaint, the octave indicator lights are closest to the arpeggiator buttons, instead of the octave buttons. I find myself going for the arp buttons, but I suppose I'll get used to that with time. 

There are several vents across the back and on the bottom, so I suspect you could safely run it without the fan. At the default level, you can hear the fan, but it isn't what I'd consider obnoxious. At lower settings, the fan is just barely audible. 


Regarding the sound....


It definitely seems to have more character, warmth, and depth than VSTs or modeling. I had a Juno 106 years ago, and at least from the standpoint of my aging memory, the Juno 106 character is in the DM12, but the DM12 certainly goes much further. If there's one thing that stands out, there's just an amazing amount of movement that can be built into patches. 

Having wanted for several years now to pick up another 106 (should never have sold it), but being leery of maintaining vintage gear now, I bought a JU06 when they came out. It was close enough for nostalgia, but the DM12 will absolutely make the JU06 a future "for sale" item. 

The DM12 is a real synth. It has the spirt of a Juno rattling around inside, but it certainly seems to have its own character as well, and it certainly isn't the character of a cheap knockoff synth. I was genuinely concerned that it would be. I'm happy to have made the leap of faith.


----------



## synthnut1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for your review , and good luck with it ..Would be nice to hear what it sounds like in stereo over a good set of speakers that can hold a good bottom and top end for live use .....Some synths today sound great over studio monitors , but kinda fall apart when used with bigger speakers and power is pumped ....Hope it continues to put a smile on your face ...


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 15, 2017)

The Modulation Matrix is awesome and can be routed and mapped to external hardware too if I read the MIDI Appendix right.
But the FX are pretty equal to hardware even on my QSC KW Array.
It has 2 x 3 way cabinets with a 15" woofer and 2 x 18" subs.
It really is a great sounding synth once you tame the FX.
Multiband Distortion is surprisingly good, and sure beats the average digital distortion.
But running the DeepMind 12 through the Radial Space Heater is nothing short of exctasy.

The only possible upgrade I can imagine is an ADAT or AES/EBU out for Manley gear.
Even still just running it into the modified Bellari RP562 or Radial Tube summing Rack is incredible fun.

It emulates a 3 Oscillator synths sound with the pitch and tone variables.
You can't get a root fifth octave but a sub root and 3rd interval is pretty big especially when after touch kicks in drift or unison detune...

I'm keeping it until the Rack comes along.


----------



## synthnut1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Chimuelo,
Good to hear ....That sounds like a healthy system you run your DM12 through !!.....The PWM must really sound THICK thru that system !!.... Funny you mention the 3 Os. simulation ..... Some of the examples I heard on the internet gave me that impression ....I thought maybe I was hearing things that didn't exist ....Good to hear your comformation ...Thanks again


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 15, 2017)

interesting stuff. 

im thinking of the rack version. maybe if the keyboard would of had 5 octaves but at 4 it would be hard to sequence other stuff. but the layout of the dm12 looks awesome to have it in front of you as a mid controller as well. too bad. 

any ideas of the price of the rack version? 

also, im courious on the sound and if it can get aggressive ala moog sub37 or similar raw analogy-ish sound. 
so much talk about it sounding like a juno and so many vangelis type pads on youtube made me wonder.


----------



## synthnut1 (Jan 15, 2017)

...the rack is suppose to be only $100 cheaper than the keyboard .....It would still be cheap if it were the same price !


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 15, 2017)

cool


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 15, 2017)

The big factor in owning one of these is the sound quality obviously.
But WiFi with the same networking the Bome Box uses makes my iPad really worth having.
I can't emphasize the pleasure of having the physical faders and knobs with hidden treats right there on the iPad.
It's just so easy and intuitive.

I can use a MIDI Translator Pro loaded into the Bome Box, sent through USB or MIDI for taking full advantage of the Modulation Martix.
Simple combos I already tried are increasing Oscillator Drift/Reverb Mix, LFO Depth and inverted Delay rate while increasing Mix level of said effect.

I have to have this Rack.
Please somebody go to Behringer at NAMM and demand an answer.
They've already sold 30,000 pre ordered units.
A manufacturers dream.....


----------



## SamiMatar (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm excited to see how this pairs up with my Juno60. The adjustable curves look very interesting.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 16, 2017)

I will stop by and see if I can get any treasure on the rack eta.



chimuelo said:


> The big factor in owning one of these is the sound quality obviously.
> But WiFi with the same networking the Bome Box uses makes my iPad really worth having.
> I can't emphasize the pleasure of having the physical faders and knobs with hidden treats right there on the iPad.
> It's just so easy and intuitive.
> ...


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks brotha' man...


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 21, 2017)

Uli said they are on their 5th prototype rack and they hope to have something out within the next year.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2017)

Tried it at NAMM and wasn't feelin it at all. Didn't hear that analog soul that I love in DSI / Moog / vintage stuff. Play it before you buy it, for sure.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 22, 2017)

Well this a Roland + it's not going to sound like a Curtis or SSM based synths.
Back in the 80s I stayed with Oberheim, Sequential and Moog. Never cared much for Roland's back then.
But no new synths sound like the old War Dogs of yore.

This synth has 1024 presets and I only kept and modified 6.
Way too many bleeps arps seqs and Grand Canyon cathedral cavern-ish stuff for me.
This a little fatty. You just have to go in and separate the sub Osc. then get the pseudo 3 Oscillator thickness which surprisingly was hard to find in the massive gamers banks.

My beef is 4 octaves.
But WiFi and AR software make this a game changer for workflow and performance.

I really want a true 3 Oscillator discrete poly/mono synth, 61 keys.
Someday my fat girl will come.
MemoryMoog is still the Poly God.

But a racked DM12 is most desirable.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 22, 2017)

Jimmy, if the MFB Dominion poly ever comes out it might be the one. Maybe Messe this year.

All those great musical engineers of old are either no longer with us or not designing minus one or two (Dave & Tom). On top of it Technology changes and allot of those components are no longer available. I do not honestly it ever see us returning to the golden sge of analog design. But it was fun to be there the first time around from what I can remember  my system these days blows away my old fairlight and synths.



chimuelo said:


> Well this a Roland + it's not going to sound like a Curtis or SSM based synths.
> Back in the 80s I stayed with Oberheim, Sequential and Moog. Never cared much for Roland's back then.
> But no new synths sound like the old War Dogs of yore.
> 
> ...


----------



## synthnut1 (Jan 23, 2017)

https://www.davesmithinstruments.com/2017/01/rev2-16-voice-poly-synth/

This might blow a few skirts up !!.....


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 23, 2017)

Indeed it will.
Prophet 8 x 2 as 16 voices can be split.
I want this Rack too.
At least they have the minimum 61 keys.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 23, 2017)

these days to get into any hardware I have to be moved and have a connection and the 08 just doesn't do that for me. The 12 comes close.


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2017)

synthnut1 said:


> https://www.davesmithinstruments.com/2017/01/rev2-16-voice-poly-synth/
> 
> This might blow a few skirts up !!.....



It was really fun to play but needs VCOs to drop my panties.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 23, 2017)

I agree VCOs are the beginning of the chain.
I don't miss them for polyphonic work but for monophonic it sounds weaker with DCOs.
Lag processing and portamento are not as powerful either.
I often think of Kieth Emersons big fat Tarkus sound.
DCOs can only take you half the way...


----------



## AllanH (Jan 23, 2017)

@chimuelo & @Greg: I would be very interested in understanding why you want VCOs over DCOs. I'm surprised that the oscillator control would be such a significant factor. At least that's how I'm reading your posts. 

fwiw, the Behringer sounds fat but sterile to me. I thought some of that might have been YouTube or other processing.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 23, 2017)

I got the tubby beast on an entire Line Array, its Fat.
I think the point being made is that Analog Oscillators are where the audio begins.
There's some differences further down the chain of Filters EGs Lag, etc. where DCOs start losing their steam.
I doubt anyone notices this unless they own one.

Relic 6 from Shear @ NAMM 2017 has demos out there that show the differences if you google this kids marvelous prototype.

3500 or 1000 dollars are the price points.
Pretty much a reborn OBX-a.
If you listen to the demos pay attention to the monophonic portamento preset he plays.
To me it's where the rubber hits the road.

DM12 won't sound small or sterile for recording or live work.


----------



## AllanH (Jan 23, 2017)

thank you Chimuelo. Appreciate the detail.


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2017)

AllanH said:


> @chimuelo & @Greg: I would be very interested in understanding why you want VCOs over DCOs. I'm surprised that the oscillator control would be such a significant factor. At least that's how I'm reading your posts.



We could go back and forth on that all day. Lots of gearslutz threads do just that if you want to dive in and try to quantify the differences. For me, analog just feels more real, alive, & inspiring. It suits my tastes better too as I adore the music of Boards of Canada, Trent Reznor, Radiohead, who use tons of analog gear in their production. You absolutely have to play them in person to tell, audio demos won't do it justice.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 24, 2017)

Greg said:


> For me, analog just feels more real, alive, & inspiring.



DCOs *are* analog oscillators, just digitally controlled.

While my absolute favorite (vintage) synths have VCOs, i totally prefer DCOs over unstable VCOs.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 24, 2017)

Living Fossil said:


> unstable VCOs.



but that's where the magic is

(part of)


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 24, 2017)

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> but that's where the magic is
> 
> (part of)



...it depends on the range of the unstability if it's magic or simply a pita.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 24, 2017)

I had a Moog Prodigy I had to retune after every song! 



Living Fossil said:


> ...it depends on the range of the unstability if it's magic or simply a pita.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 29, 2017)

Here is the first commercial sound set for the Deepmind that I know of. Thoughts on the demo and sounds ?


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## chimuelo (Jan 29, 2017)

Those 2 vids are definitely using the HPF 12db boost fader, and modulating it with the E.G. and AFT.
I've got 36 big sounds covering my vintage needs.
Purists everywhere are still finding flaws but it basically depends if you want a powerful sound for 999.

It's very good live.
Just did my first gig and shut down my IEMs and Stage monitors and I could feel the power from the Array standing behind it.

If you don't own a hardware synth, this is the one to get your feet wet with.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 12, 2017)

Last night a good demonstration of the Deepmind 12 on Austin City Limits.
Guy had Nord Stage and other really good axes to play, but the Deepmind 12 really came through in the mix.
Modulations using aftertouch were very noticeable.
Lots of effects could be heard as a UAD appeared to be connected to the console.
Damn good live sound.
But DM12 cuts through nicely.


----------

